# Someone's getting himself a case of the pinnies!



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

IMG_20160103_105317085 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

Poor Sweetie. He and Lemon seem to always be moulting a bit. Though I guess it could be worse, he could only moult once a year and it be a miserable moult.


----------



## Riovedo (Oct 22, 2015)

He's so handsome....love his color! My girl Rio has the pinnies going on too!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Pinnies or not, he is one handsome dude. I love that shade of gray....:loveeyes:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Sweetie is looking quite _sharp_ today!  Mallorn just got over a pretty bad moult, too--I'm glad he's not too uncomfortable, though!  He's always such a handsome boy, no matter what!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Even with Pinnies he is "one fine lookin bird " I love his mutation too.:budgie:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sweetie is such a handsome boy I don't think he'd manage to look bad even with carrot all over his face! *


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the compliments! I won't tell Sweetie the internet thinks he's super handsome though, it would get to his head and make Lemon super jealous!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


justmoira said:



Thank you everyone for the compliments! I won't tell Sweetie the internet thinks he's super handsome though, it would get to his head and make Lemon super jealous!

Click to expand...

:laughing1: I don't know how the "internet" feels about Sweetie's handsomeness but we've certainly determined the members of Talk Budgies think he's Budgie GQ material!! *


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Our handsome grey boy Sweetie is the best looking pinniehead in the universe


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Poor little fellow. His colouring is gorgeous; I agree.


----------

